# Kernelpanic / Compaq SmartArray 5300

## cng

hallo zusammen

ich habe ein compaq proliant ml350 und bekomme beim ersten boot einen kernel panic.

da ich die hardware nicht kenne   :Embarassed:  habe ich einige dinge im scsi->low level driver->

als modul geladen. scsi ist auch aktiviert. trozdem bekomme ich beim booten folgenden

fehler:

VFS: cannot open root device "cciss/c0d0p3" or unknown-block (0,0)

pleas append a correct "root=" boot option

kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)

so wie ich das sehe, habe ich die grub.conf korrekt konfiguriert... und grub habe ich

mit device (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0 konfiguriert.

die fstab habe ich auch angeschaut und auch dort nichts gefunden.

nun weiss ich nicht mehr weiter und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

danke und gruss

michale

----------

## Erich

michale:

Was sagt:

```
lspci
```

SCSI low-level drivers --->

Hier den entsprechenden Treiber für den Scsi-Controller bzw. S-ATA-Controller auswählen,und fest in den Kernel einbauen lassen.

----------

## cng

ups. bin anscheinend nicht mal mehr fähig meinen namen korrekt zu schreiben   :Laughing: 

lspci und /sbin/lspci gehen nicht, es sei nicht bekannt (gentoo-minimal-install-cd)

ich glaube, das ich den s-ata nicht mit drin habe. das muss ich mal anschauen...

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## Erich

michael:

Du bist gerade bein Installieren.

Was sagt:

```
lsmod
```

Sage nicht ,geht auch nicht.

EDIT

Dort sind alle geladenen Module.Die hat die Install-CD geladen.

----------

## doedel

alle treiber die du beim booten schon bracuhst, darfst du NICHT als modul machen. so wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du den scsi treiber als modul gemacht und von scsi/sata willst du booten.

----------

## cng

leider besteht das problem weiterhin, aber lspci und lsmod funktionieren  :Embarassed: 

lsmod sagt:

adaptec aha-3960d /aic-7899a

smart array 5i/532

lsmod sagt unter anderem:

aic7xxx

sata_mv

sata_gstor

sata_vsc

sata_uli

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_sil24

sata_sil

sata_promise

ich habe die adaptec-sachen fest drin, wie auch einige sata-dinge.

jedoch immer noch der gleiche fehler   :Sad: 

ich habe noch gerade das gefunden, weiss aber nicht ob das was bringt (fettschrift)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-r8 root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 hda=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi

könnte es doch an sowas liegen??

----------

## firefly

Normalerweise solltest du die SCSI-Platten über /dev/sd* ansprechen können.

hast du eventuell vergessen sd_mod (scsi-disk support) fest im kernel einzubauen?

----------

## cng

@firefly

hmm.. da ich nicht wusste, wie ich die platte ansprechen musste, fragte ich fdisk mit -l und da hiess es eben /dev/cciss/c0d0

es gibt diverse eintäge (vor allem im englischen) wo die platte so angesprochen wird wie z.b. die hier.

ich bin kein hw-profi.. leider

----------

## musv

Falls du den Treiber nicht rauskriegst, ist es auch immer gut, einfach mal Knoppix zu booten.

Das schreibt Dir beim Bootvorgang hin, was in Deiner Kiste drinsteckt und welchen Treiber du dafür brauchst.

SATA-Platten werden übrigens (wie schon erwähnt) mit /dev/sd? angesprochen.

----------

## cng

mit /dev/sd.. komm ich nirgens hin. -> unable to open /dev/sd..

mir viel heute morgen noch ein, dass ich von suse die fstab 

wegkopiert hatte und die fand ich auch.. auch suse spricht die 

hd mit /dev/cciss/c0d0.. an. 

ich werde das mit knoppix mal versuchen...

----------

## cng

da ich keine knoppix habe (noch nicht), habe ich nochmals den kernem angeguckt und

fast alles was mit scsi und sata zu tun hat aktiviert. leider immer noch ohne erfolg.

eigentlich sollte ich doch den genkernel einfach kopieren können und den in der grub.conf

eintragen. oder? kann ich dann auslesen, was er im kernel alles geladen hat, oder kann ich 

das auch mit der livecd? 

leider fand ich die module von lsmod nicht....

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@All

Liebe Leute... Das hier ist keine Workstation sondern ein echter Server! Das Ding wird wahrscheinlich keine SATA Disks drinn haben sondern nur SCSI Disks!

@cng

Zuersteinmal solltest du checken welches Modell du hast. den ml350 G4 oder den G5 ??? Beim G5er erübrigt sich die Frage nach einer SATA Disk weil es diese schlicht und ergreifend nicht gibt. Beim G4er kannst du intern 2 Stück verbauen während die externen einschiebbaren nur SCSI sind. Mach das Ding halt mal auf (Die sind super einfach zu öffnen) und prüfe das nach. Wenn es SATA Disks drinn hat, wird tendenziell zuerst von denen gebootet.

 *cng wrote:*   

> da ich keine knoppix habe (noch nicht), habe ich nochmals den kernem angeguckt und
> 
> fast alles was mit scsi und sata zu tun hat aktiviert. leider immer noch ohne erfolg.

 

Uh schlecht... Ein Grund warum man initial Ramdisks überhaupt braucht sind die SCSI Module. Die vertragen sich nähmlich nicht gegenseitig. Wenn man einfach alle einkompiliert gibt es nur Probleme, während bei einer initial Ramdisk sozusagen ein intermezzo durchgeführt wird, bei der die System HW gesucht wird und dann der entsprechende Treiber geladen wird.

 *cng wrote:*   

> eigentlich sollte ich doch den genkernel einfach kopieren können und den in der grub.conf

 

Eben nicht, siehe oben. Genkernel unterstützt zwar alles mögliche, dies aber nur als Module. Wenn die initrd gemountet wurde wird dort einfach ein Script abgearbeitet das dir alles mögliche an Hardware testet und die entsprechenden module lädt. Danach wird dann erst dein richtiges System gemountet und gebootet.

Warum versuchst du nicht Gentoo mittels Genkernel zu installieren (Und ich meine hier jetzt nicht das kopieren eines Kernels, sondern die saubere installation eines genkernels inkl. initrd)? Gerade bei etwas schwierigerer HW ist das doch ideal. Lies dir mal http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/genkernel.xml durch. 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cng

tschou STiGMaTa_ch

zur g-version. es ist ein g2 (1,2ghz) mit 6x 18.5gb harddisk (ultra2 scsi) mit einem rot/braunen 

knopf zum entfernen der hd im laufenden betrieb.

ich hatte in einem andern tread gefragt, ob ich den genkernel verwenden sollte. es hies, kernel 

selber kompilieren. naja. der kernel verursachte mir auch früher immer probleme...

du meinst also, dass der genkernel die bessere wahl sei? kannst du mir evt. auch sagen, ob der

broadcom bcm43xx wireless chip vom kernel unterstütz wird? laut dem hier sollte es ja funktionieren.

die haben auch ne doku im en-tread vom gentoo. wenns mit dem kernel funktioniert, müsste ich nicht

mehr die ganze sache mit dem ndiswrapper basteln..

nachdem ich den genkernel drin habe. reicht es, einfach die daten des jetztigen kernels zu löschen?

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *cng wrote:*   

> Zur g-version. es ist ein g2 (1,2ghz) mit 6x 18.5gb harddisk (ultra2 scsi) mit einem rot/braunen 
> 
> knopf zum entfernen der hd im laufenden betrieb.

 

Liest sich nach Ricardo Schnäppchen oder ausgemustertem UBS Rechenr  :Wink: 

 *cng wrote:*   

> du meinst also, dass der genkernel die bessere wahl sei? kannst du mir evt. auch sagen, ob der

 

Nicht unbedingt die bessere Wahl. Aber anstatt Sinnlos Optionen auszuprobieren kannst du diesen benutzen. Wenn alles funktioniert analysierst du welche Module dieser einsetzt und versuchst das ganze dann nachzubilden (allerdings nicht modular sondern fix!).

 *cng wrote:*   

> broadcom bcm43xx wireless chip vom kernel unterstütz wird? laut dem hier sollte es ja funktionieren.

 

Wenn es dort steht, wird es wohl funktionieren. Sorry, kann diesbezüglich kein statement machen, da ich selbiges Device zwar in meinem Laptop habe, bisher aber noch nie genutzt habe.

Aber wenn es mit einem normalen Kernel geht, dann auch mit genkernel. Genkernel ist im übrigen kein eigener Kernel sondern nur eine Ansammlung von Scripts welche dir einen generischen Kernel aus den gentoo-sources baut. Im Prinzip geht genkernel nur hin, bastelt dir ein Image für die Initrd, konfiguriert dann den aktuellsten Kernel so modular wie möglich, startet dann einen make menuconfig damit du ev. selber noch was an der Konfiguration feilen kannst (z.B. wenn du genau weisst, dass eine aktivierte Option X im Kernel dein System zum abstürzen bringt) und kopiert zum Schluss ein "Hw-Scan" Script sowie alle benötigten Kernelmodule in dieses Image.

Mehr ist das nicht...

 *cng wrote:*   

> nachdem ich den genkernel drin habe. reicht es, einfach die daten des jetztigen kernels zu löschen?

 

Naja, wenn der eh nicht funktioniert schon. Wenn du mit diesem Kernel jedoch noch etwas gescheites anfangen kannst, behalte ihn doch einfach als fallback.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cng

danke STiGMaTa_ch für deine ausführung. so konnte ich wideder etwas lernen.

der server ist ein schnäppchen von einer regiobank. habe ihn über einen freund 

bekommen und finde, dass der als reiner webserver (familienhomepage + 

datenaustausch) völlig reicht. leider war ich etwas zu langsam, sonst hätte ich 

heute nen g4  :Crying or Very sad: 

danke nochmals und einen schönen sonntag abend wünscht

michael

----------

## cng

guten abend miteinander

ich glaube, dass mich der kernel wie auch der genkernel gar nicht mag. ich hatte nach den problemen mit dem kernel einen 

genkernel installiert (nach installationsanleitung). nach dem reboot bekam ich ne fehlermeldung (weiter unten)

installiert habe ich das wie folgt:

```

# emerge genkernel

# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

# genkernel all

# emerge coldplug

# rc-update add coldplug boot

```

```

die fstab:

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1   /boot

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3   /

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2   none   (swap)

usw.

```

```

# emerge grub
```

```

default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8 Genkernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 

real_root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

```

```

# grub

device (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

```

Nach dem reboot bleibt das system beim initialisieren der rootpartition stehen und bringt die fehlermeldung:

```

The root block device is unspecified or not detected. Please specify a device to boot

```

ich habe einige seiten gefunden, aber die lösungen brachten keine besserung. ich dachte, dass es bei einem

vollständigen neuversuch sicher funktionieren würde. leider traf diese hoffnun nicht ein:(

nun weiss ich nicht mehr weiter und bitte um hilfe.

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## cng

ich habe nun folgendes auf eine zeile geschrieben (vorher waren es zwei):

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p3 udev 
```

leider brachte das nur folgende fehlermeldung (diesmal vollständig):

```
>> Activating mdev

>> Determining root device

!! blockdevice /dev/cciss/c0d0p3 is not a valid root device

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected

   Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot () ::
```

nach dem boot () :: kann ich eingeben was ich will, es geht nicht...

----------

## cng

ich habe nun das 3w durchsucht und viele hinweise gefunden. ich weiss gar nicht so recht,

was ich da probieren soll, und was ich besser lassen sollte. hier eine kleine auswahl...

"hdx=stroke" gejumpte hds habe ich eher nicht ??

"doscsi" käme schon eher in frage, aber auf welcher zeile? (... uxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi) <-so?

"INT 13 Erweiterung (LBA) aktivieren" <- keine idee..

"boot=/dev/cciss/c0d0" <- das glaube ich auch eher weniger

"The scsi disk will be available as: /dev/ida/c0d0" <- das funkt bei mir eher nicht..

könnte ich das einfach auf die bestehende grub übernehmen oder müsste ich grub zuerst entfernen?

```
grub --device-map /boot/grub/device.map

In the interactive grub 

root  (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

```

oder müste ich es eher so ausführen?

```
grub: 

dont use grub-install: 

use: 

Code:

grub device-map /boot/grub/device.map

quit 

Code:

nano -w /boot/grub/device.map

add: 

Code:

(hd0) /dev/ida/c0d0

Code:

grub device-map /boot/grub/device.map

Code:

root (hd0,0)

fiesystem = ext2?? YEAH, keep on going! 

Code:

setup (hd0)

will probably fail, with the following error: 

// used this from some else's guide for a DL380 

Grub told me that it was able to find stage1, stage1_5, and stage2. It was also able to embed stage1. When it tried to install the rest, it errorred with something like: 

....install /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst 

Failed! 

Error 22 : No such partition. 

This one took some time to get around as well. I almost opted to install Lilo but decided against it since I have begun to like Grub more. The way I got around this problem was to actually manually run the steps that Grub's setup command runs, with one addition: 

Code:

embed /boot/grub/efs2_stage1_5 (hd0)

- success! 

embed will give you an amount. Use it in the following line. 

Code:

install --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst

- success, it won't let you know! 

Code:

quit

my kernel has the cprarray module, and the copaq smart2 module build in. (and offcourse the needed filesystems) 

Hope this will help anyone, and myself in the future.

```

wer hat nen proliant ml350 g2 und kann mir sagen wie er/sie es gemacht hat?

help  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ueber das Forum wird es - für mich jedenfalls - schwer dir weiterzuhelfen. Ich müsste die Maschine mal vor Ort haben um damit arbeiten zu können. Wenn du ein Auto sowie Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du ja mal an einem Weekend vom schönen Bern ins sonnige Zürcher Oberland pilgern.

Garantieren kann ich zwar nicht, dass wir das Ding zum laufen kriegen, wäre aber zuversichtlich  :Wink: 

Mehr kann ich im Moment leider nicht bieten   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cng

hallo STiGMaTa_ch

wenn du nicht soo weit weg wohnen würdest  :Wink:  gerne..

aber bei 160km warte ich lieber noch etwas   :Cool: 

danke trozdem..

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

leider bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer. gestern ging auch noch mein arrey controller in die ewigen jagdgründe..

habe aber einen neuen bekommen, einen 5300er (glaube ich nennt sich das ding).

jedenfalls. könnte es sein, dass der genkernel ein problem hat, weil ich zwei partitionen erstellt habe?

die harddisk 1 ist eine und die harddisk 2-6 ist eine weitere ?

frage 2 wie bringe ich grub wieder weg, damit ich das mal probieren kann:

```
grub --device-map /boot/grub/device.map

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)
```

danach die device.map bearbeiten, oder kann ich das auf die bestehende grubinstallation machen?

das anhängen von doscsi brachte nichts  :Sad: 

----------

## Robmaster

Probiere mal lilo als bootmanager aus 

Ich glaube, dass grub keine Devicenamen mit mehr als 2 / unterstützt

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

ja, ich leider immer noch... ich steig wirklich bald auf lilo um, aber es gibt andere,

bei denen funktioniert es auch.

ich habe im autoload das cciss angegeben. kann ich das auch im kernel fest reinpacken?

im moment bekomme ich folgendes und ich fand keine einträge dazu  :Sad: 

```

md: Autoconfig RAID arrays

md: autorun

md: ... autorun DONE

UDF-fs: no partition found (1)

xfs: bad magig number

xfs: SB validate faild

no filesystem could mount root, tried: raiser ex3 usw...

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1.0)

```

was soll das???

ich glaube langsam, dass irgend ein modul nicht geladen wird..

ich habe den hack mit dem device.map gemacht....

der server ist ein compaq proliant ml350 g2 und hat ne smart arrey irgendwas 5300 drin

----------

## Erich

 *cng wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich glaube langsam, dass irgend ein modul nicht geladen wird..
> 
> 

 

Mal Eintippen:

 *Quote:*   

> #find /lib/modules/<hier den kernel>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

 

Hier siehst du welche Module Kompiliert wurden,Trage die mal in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ein.

Oder den ,der nicht geladen wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> # echo >hier den Namen< >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 

Gruß Erich.

----------

## cng

hallo erich

bitte vergiss nicht, dass der kernel mit genkernel erstellet wurde. die ausgabe der module ist ja riiiiisig   :Shocked: 

----------

## cng

@ erich  ich bin der depp. habs unterdessen gecheckt..

wie reagiert gentoo, wenn man ein smart arrey 5300 laufen hat, zwei logische partitionen macht (1x 18.8 und 1x 78.8GB), 

jedoch nur die erste logische partiotioniert?

beim booten kommt eine meldung, dass die partitionstabelle (oder so) nicht erkannt werden könne (so in diesem sinne).

ok, machen wir halt die zweite auch betriebsbereit, welche dann under /webserver verfügbar gemacht werden soll.

```
fdisk /dev/cciss/c0d1

-> ganzes logisches laufwerk erstellt

mke2fs -j /dev/cciss/c0d1p1
```

und weg ist die erstellte partition  :Mad:   nun warum das? solange ich nicht mke2fs ausführe, habe ich die partition vorhanden,

nach dem ausführen nicht mehr.

ok, hab dann fdisk durchlaufen und sofort gebootet. beim scannen der hd's werden wild sachen geschrieben, bevor die alte

meldung kernelpanic blablabla erscheint.

ich frage mich nun, ob dass das problem sein könnte, und vor allem wie formatiert man das ding (verbund von platte 2-6),

damit ich danach eine partition habe? bis jetzt habe ich noch keine antwort gefunden.

----------

## cng

ich habe den kernel mehrere male überprüft und nichts gefunden. ich habe stunden im

internet gelesen.

gestern habe ich noch bemerkt, dass wenn ich beim bootfehler /dev/sda eingebe, dass

er versucht zu booten, aber dann wieder auf den fehler zurückkehr. ich habe auch

bemerkt, wenn ich mit der bild-oben-taste hochfahre, dass da sehr oft sda steht und

auch, dass die partitiontable unknown sei.

wenn ich mit der livecd boote, existiert kein sda, sondern nur cciss. fdisk /dev/sda bringt

ein fehler und mit /dev/cciss funktioniert es.

beide partitionen ../c0d0 und ../c0d1 sind partitioniert und formatiert.

ich tippe immer noch auf den kernel. aus diem grund hab ich den gelöst und mit

genkernel all neu gemacht. anschliessend kontrolliert ob die module fest drin sind,

welche aus meiner sicht müssten (naja) und ins /boot kopiert.

hat jemand eine idee, hinwei usw.???

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *cng wrote:*   

> hat jemand eine idee, hinwei usw.???

 

Naja, du könntest immer noch mit deiner Möhre und deinem Auto die 160km in Angriff nehmen  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Dellerium

Hi..

Ich hab den Thread jetzt nur überflogen ( hab grad net viel Zeit), daher nicht böse sein, wenn ich jetzt Müll labere oder was sage bzw. übersehe was vorher schon gesagt wurde...

Für die SmartArray Controller braucht man keinen SCSI Treiber sondern einen Treiber der bei den Block devices liegt - der ist dort auch explizit als Treiber für SmartArray Controller aufgeführt. Hast du den mal einkompiliert?

Ausserdem muss man bei einigen Server von Compaq/HP ( vor allem den älteren ) beachten, dass man im BIOS den OS Type auf Linux/Unix setzt - sonst hat man nur eine CPU auf einem Mehrprozessor System...

Gruß

----------

